# ILO install error from FreeBSD 8.x ISO



## ShyRain (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to install FreeBSD 8.x on a remote computer with ILO. I tried to install RedHat 6.3, and it was done without any problem. Then I try to install FreeBSD, I get an error, I search on Google, everybody writes "clean your DVD/CD" or "re-burn in slow mode" BUT I am using an ISO, not CD or DVD. Please show me how I can install any FreeBSD 8.x version on this HP server. In addition, I installed this ISO before from the physical server's DVD-ROM.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks like you're installing PC-BSD, not FreeBSD.

[thread=7290]*PC-BSD* DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics[/thread]


----------



## ShyRain (Sep 5, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It looks like you're installing PC-BSD, not FreeBSD.
> 
> [thread=7290]*PC-BSD* DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics[/thread]



I tried many FreeBSD ISOs such as disk1, dvd1, bootonly, memstick and PC-BSD. Everything had the same result so I attached only screenshots of the last try. You are also right: this example screenshot is from PC-BSD but FreeBSD 8.x gives me the same result. If you want I can change the screenshots with others.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2013)

No, that's fine. Could you please give 9.1 or the latest candidate for 9.2 a try?


----------



## ShyRain (Sep 6, 2013)

Same system, same ILO, everything is the same only I changed the ISO. This is FreeBSD-9.2-RC3-amd64-dvd1.iso.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2013)

See how that USB message appeared after the mountroot prompt?  Some USB devices take a while to appear.  Wait ten seconds (or enter a dot a few times, I can't recall whether that's necessary), then enter cd9660:/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL again.


----------



## ShyRain (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm still trying to install FreeBSD with HP ILO. I got an error log and saw some errors but again I didn't find any solution.


```
Root mount waiting for: usbus2                                                  
ugen2.3: <HP> at usbus2                                                         
umass0: <HP iLO Virtual USB CDDVD ROM, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 3> on usbus2
                                                                              
umass0:  8070i (ATAPI) over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100                          
umass0:3:0:-1: Attached to scbus3                                               
cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0                                   
cd0: <HP Virtual DVD-ROM \0000.0> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device                
cd0: 40.000MB/s transfers                                                       
cd0: cd present [831742 x 2048 byte records]                                    
[B](cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): AutoSense failed [/B]                                       
ugen2.4: <vendor 0x0424> at usbus2                                              
uhub5: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x2660, class 9/0, rev 2.00/8.01, addr 4> on usbus2                                                                               
uhub5: 2 ports with 1 removable, self powered                                   
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/ROOTFS                                                                                                                                                                Sleeping 10 seconds to let devices settle                                                                                                                       
uhub5: 2 ports with 1 removable, self powered                                   

Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufsROOTFS 
                                                                                                                                                                                                  Sleeping 10 seconds to let devices settle
Checking for install image on: /dev/acd0
                                        
[B]g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=32768, length=2048)]error = 5 [/B]     
               
Unable to mount: /dev/acd0                                                      
Checking for install image on: /dev/cd0                                         
SMP: AP CPU #26 Launched!  
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 
ugen2.3: <HP> at usbus2
umass0: <HP iLO Virtual USB CDDVD ROM, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 3> on usbus2
umass0:  8070i (ATAPI) over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100                          
umass0:3:0:-1: Attached to scbus3                                               
cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0                                   
cd0: <HP Virtual DVD-ROM \0000.0> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device                
cd0: 40.000MB/s transfers                                                       
cd0: cd present [831742 x 2048 byte records]                                    
(cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): AutoSense failed                                        
ugen2.4: <vendor 0x0424> at usbus2                                              
uhub5: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x2660, class 9/0, rev 2.00/8.01, addr 4> on usbus2                                                                               
Unable to mount: /dev/da0                                                       
Unable to mount: /dev/da0s1b
                                                                                                                                    WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
Checking for install image on: /dev/da0s1b                                      
Unable to mount: /dev/da0s1b                                                    
Checking for install image on: /dev/da0s1d                                      
WARNING: /var was not properly dismounted                                       
Checking for install image on: /dev/da0s1e                                      
WARNING: /tmp was not properly dismounted                                       
Checking for install image on: /dev/da0s1f                                      
WARNING: /usr was not properly dismounted                                       
Checking for msdosfs install image on: /dev/da0                                 
Checking for msdosfs install image on: /dev/da0s1                               
Unable to mount: /dev/da0s1                                                     
Checking for msdosfs install image on: /dev/da0s1a                              
Unable to mount: /dev/da0s1a                                                   
Checking for msdosfs install image on: /dev/da0s1b                              
Checking for msdosfs install image on: /dev/da0s1d                              
Unable to mount: /dev/da0s1d                                                    
Checking for msdosfs install image on: /dev/da0s1e                              
Unable to mount: /dev/da0s1e                                                    
Checking for msdosfs install image on: /dev/da0s1f                              
Unable to mount: /dev/da0s1f                                                    
Checking for install image on: /dev/cd0                                         
Checking for install image on: /dev/cd2                                         
Unable to mount: /dev/cd2                                                       
Checking for install image on: /dev/cd3                                         
Unable to mount: /dev/cd3                                                       
Checking for install image on: /dev/acd0                                        
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=32768, length=2048)]error = 5                     
Unable to mount: /dev/acd0                                                      
Checking for install image on: /dev/acd1                                        
Unable to mount: /dev/acd1                                                      
Checking for install image on: /dev/acd2                                        
Unable to mount: /dev/acd2                                                      
Checking for install image on: /dev/acd3                                        
Unable to mount: /dev/acd3                                                      
Error mounting install image!!!                                                 
Please report this problem to PC-BSD support!                                   
Available devices are acd0                                                      
cd0 : da0                                                                       da0s1                                                                           da0s1a                                                                          da0s1b                                                                          da0s1d                                                                          da0s1e                                                                          da0s1f                                                                          
Press ENTER to drop to shell. When finished, type in 'exit' to reboot.          
Unable to mount: /dev/cd2                                                       
Checking for install image on: /dev/cd3                                         
Unable to mount: /dev/cd3                                                       
Checking for install image on: /dev/acd0                                        
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=32768, length=2048)]error = 5                     
Unable to mount: /dev/acd0                                                      
Checking for install image on: /dev/acd1                                        
Unable to mount: /dev/acd1                                                      
Checking for install image on: /dev/acd2                                        
Unable to mount: /dev/acd2                                                      
Checking for install image on: /dev/acd3                                        
Unable to mount: /dev/acd3                                                      
Error mounting install image!!!                                                 
Please report this problem to PC-BSD support!                                   
Available devices are acd0                                                      
cd0 : da0                                                                       da0s1                                                                           da0s1a                                                                          da0s1b                                                                          da0s1d                                                                          da0s1e                                                                          da0s1f                                                                          
Press ENTER to drop to shell. When finished, type in 'exit' to reboot.
```


----------



## ShyRain (Sep 20, 2013)

I deleted the RAID system on the server and I did RAID 5. I escaped to the loader prompt, then loaded the HP p410i array controller card driver ciss. Then I tried FreeBSD-8.3-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img and it installed without any problem. Then I tried FreeBSD 8.4 amd64, for the first time and it installed. This so surprised me; then I tried my special ISO, and it didn't install again. Then I formatted this server and tried again FreeBSD 8.4, but it didn't install and gave interesting errors. It didn't see the CD-ROM.

I googled it and remembered the sysinstall > options > re-scan  option. I tried but I got again some error message. I rebooted it and I escaped to the loader prompt and 

```
OK load ciss 
OK loaded /boot/kernel/ciss.ko driver....
OK %100
OK load cd9660
OK load cam
OK load cd
OK loaded /boot/kernel/cd.ko driver....
OK %100
```

This time it saw the CD-ROM, but I got an error:


```
Error mounting /dev/cd0 on /dist: Device not configured (6)
```


```
Unable to initialize selected media, Would you like to adjust your media configuration and try again?
```

Have you got any idea?


----------

